# Finally found a school



## David43515 (Aug 5, 2010)

It took a long time but I finally tracked down the nearest Karate Dojo to our village. (I know.You`d think it`d be easy in Japan, but we`re a rural area where Judo is king.) It`s about an hour away by bus, but I think it`ll be worth it. Ever since I transffered down here from the city I haven`t had anyone to train with. It`s Ashihara ryu, so I`ll be starting over from zero (no more Isshin ryu for a while) but I don`t mind. The teacher worked overseas and speaks English too, which is a treat.

I think I`m gonna spend the weekend making a makiwara to put in the garden to celibrate.


----------



## teekin (Aug 6, 2010)

Can you add updates as you see the basic differeces in style and execution? I'll never get to Japan sooooooooo :mst:
 Thanks  ( if you have time/inclination )
Lori


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 6, 2010)

That is great David and the change will be great. Learning different style is always fun and a blast to compare.


----------

